# Pet peeves



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you dare admit your pet peeves? The things that really get you pissed off, or something about yourself you know that isn't too charming of a habit or trait?



My not-so charming traits:
If I'm in a bad mood, I either end up being glum, quiet and won't talk about it, or I'll lash out in every worst possible way ever. Most often the wall's a victim or I just rave and rant at no one in particular.

I'm a perfectionist and drive myself to do everything alone, even though I obviously can't and someone has to pull me back by the ears and help me even though I object

I'm very nitpicky about having my house clean. And I don't mean in the neatfreak kind of way or in the 'afraid of dirt' kind of way, but no matter how tired I am, that bathroom and kitchen, and table and hell, why not the rest of the place has to be clean!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 9, 2011)

I can be annoying.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate bullshit. It really winds me up

One thing really annoying about myself? I'm a little too obstinate for my own good sometimes, even when it's in spite of my best interests.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 9, 2011)

My main pet peeve is primarily work related.

I hate being questioned or second guessed after I've been assigned a command position. Especially when that assignment was based clearly on my performance and experience. If the challenge is coming from someone I know dislikes me, I become considerably annoyed. 

Personal grudges are a waste of everyone's time, and there are usually more important things to discuss or be proactive on, than a useless and petty challenge. If you feel strongly about it, then come to me in private. If your way is indeed a better course of action then I will relay it to the rest of the team and make sure you are credited. Until then, perform your team duties in a professional manner, and lose the attitude. We all need eachother to do well, and I need you to complete this team.


...whoops, rant.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 10, 2011)

People who complain about life even though they're rich and sitting pretty. 
People who half ass work in the culinary industry.
Insulting someone's heritage or bloodline without reason. (Where we come from is important to me.)

^ On those subjects, I have, and will come to blows. Sets me off like I just got stabbed, the adrenaline goes and it becomes go time.

Also...not as much but I do hate it when people who watch "Food network" or anything of the like assume they have a massive culinary knowledge. That shit's for housewives, not professionals. Just because professionals are on there doesn't mean they're actually teaching anything worth a damn.

Almost forgot people who ask me for recipes. I'm a professional, not a damn mother of three, I work by technique and ratios, not recipes.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 11, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Insulting someone's heritage or bloodline without reason. (Where we come from is important to me.)



While I agree wholeheartedly about the insulting someone without reason,the other half of your statement is actually a pet peeve of mine.I could care less what your ancestors did or didn't do or where they came from.I deal in the here and now and with the person in front of me.You're not responsible for any wrongs they did and you get no credit from me on anything great they may have done.

Another pet peeve of mine is people that don't know the basic rules of the road and drive like their head is firmly entrenched in their anal orifice.The ones that pay no attention to their surroundings and act like they are the only motorists on the road.

A bad trait of mine is that I give myself 100% when I take something on and get seriously aggro if someone is half-assing it.I give my best and I expect nothing less in return,even when it really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm full of hate. Let me list the ways:

- People always checking on their phone while theyre hanging out with you.

- Debbie Downers. I know everybody has their bad days, but if youre constantly going off on how everything sucks I dont wanna be around you.

- People who are chronically late. Just shows they dont respect you enough to show up on time.

- Bad Handwriting. Dont know why.

- People who treat people in retail or the service industry shitty. Shows you what kind of person they are.


----------



## pureeros (Aug 11, 2011)

i hate people who chomp down and make disgusting noises when they eat...it drives me nuts...especially cereal...the people that slurp and suck and make these sounds that just make my skin crawl...another...people who refuse to listen or say they are sorry when they were wrong.

my worst traits...Im italian so if im in the kitchen dont mess with my gravy (sauce) because i might bite you
dont touch my chow people 

:shocked:


----------



## pureeros (Aug 11, 2011)

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> I'm full of hate. Let me list the ways:
> 
> - People always checking on their phone while theyre hanging out with you.
> 
> ...



my handwriting sucks :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 11, 2011)

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> - People who treat people in retail or the service industry shitty. Shows you what kind of person they are.



Agreed. To me a true indicator of someone's character.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 11, 2011)

being ignored,it's just rude wouldn't do it to you so please don't do it to me.

judgemental people,it's just wrong.

people who don't own up to things,i mean if you did it or do it just say you do.i would if i did.

liars.i like things to be givin to me straight,i just want full honesty.sure it may suck what the truth is,but trust me i will respect you much more in the long run and at that very moment even.

i can take alot of things and i let alot of things slide,but those things although not many are pet peeves.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate it when people ramble about their heritage and get all offended when I make a racist pun. relax, take a breath, it's a fucking joke. Grow the fuck up and loosen up that asshole so the stick can slide out.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 12, 2011)

People who don't use the search function lulz


----------



## Zowie (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> People who don't use the search function lulz



lulz 

morecharactersplzandthankya.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Message taken down due to Hindsight and coming down off of being a hot head.*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> P
> 
> Almost forgot people who ask me for recipes. I'm a professional, not a damn mother of three, I work by technique and ratios, not recipes.


Do you have a recipe for balsamic chicken? 



I kid. I kid.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Do you have a recipe for balsamic chicken?
> 
> I kid. I kid.



Chicken breast breaded and pan fried as you like it.

Balsamic reduction on a 1/3 ratio sugar/vinegar, add lemon juice as you like. Reduce to syrup consistency, lightly dress chicken breast with reduction. Sides to the dish are your call.

-Because I'm a good sport. lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 12, 2011)

Not to be too big of an ass,but the smart ass in me just has to ask,isn't a recipe basically just that?A list of proper measurements and ratios of ingredients with a description of the necessary technique to prepare the dish?


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 12, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Not to be too big of an ass,but the smart ass in me just has to ask,isn't a recipe basically just that?A list of proper measurements and ratios of ingredients with a description of the necessary technique to prepare the dish?



* 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
* 4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts
* 1 (10.75 ounce) can Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Chicken with Herbs Soup
* 1/2 cup milk
* Broth Simmered Rice (see note)

^----
That's a recipe as you would traditionally have it. And most recipes you see commercially have no techniques named, or at least properly, they give extremely in-depth explanations on what to do where as I don't. Most of the time they don't give ratios or an understanding of it, simply numbers, a lot like a color by numbers book actually. What I gave is an explanation that I could give to another person I work with to quickly explain what is needed, no grams, tablespoons, ounces, pounds, no specifications, just simple names of techniques and ratio. ^_^ But I respect your attempt at trying to get under my skin.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 12, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Not to be too big of an ass,but the smart ass in me just has to ask,isn't a recipe basically just that?A list of proper measurements and ratios of ingredients with a description of the necessary technique to prepare the dish?



To be honest, the most important thing is understanding the method's behind something. As for the recipes, with most things a lot of it can be individual interpretation of a dish but as long as you know the method and roughly what ingredients are required you can play around with it and maybe discover something new in a happy accident. You like more of a particular ingredient then add more, not keen one ingredient, change it. It's your choice and your palate.

This is true for everything except when you're dealing with pastry which is not cookery...it's science. There, everything has to be precise, amounts need to be accurately measured or it doesn't work. Luckily, my hands were too warm to be a pastry chef and I got to play a little bit more fast and loose and measure by eye and by taste. 

And that's the most important thing in cooking, tasting your food during cooking, that way you'll begin to understand how the cooking processes you use affect your dish, how that seasoning, spice or herb impacts on the flavour, etc. It'll also help you develop asbestos hands as dipping your fingers in a sauce to taste (I never joined the spoons brigade!) or grabbing a redhot pan without a teatowel will make you immune to all but the most severe burns. 

And BLK360 is right about most of these cookery shows, they're rubbish. They show you what but never explain why. To be honest, the only two TV chefs I've seen who were actually any use as both a learning and inspirational tool were some of the shows that Raymond Blanc and Marco Pierre White have done here in the UK and with them it was all about the 'why' of cooking. Sorry to have a food nerd spazz out everyone. :eat1:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 12, 2011)

MrBob said:


> This is true for everything except when you're dealing with pastry which is not cookery...it's science. There, everything has to be precise, amounts need to be accurately measured or it doesn't work. Luckily, my hands were too warm to be a pastry chef and I got to play a little bit more fast and loose and measure by eye and by taste.



A little off topic please forgive me..but...

This comment reminded me of my mother 

My mother was an amazing home cook and baker and would always explain the reason why people loved her pie crust and sugar cookies in particular was because she had the right temperature hands..... I haven't heard that in awhile..


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 12, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> But I respect your attempt at trying to get under my skin.



Believe me,getting under your skin was not my intention whatsoever.It was just a little mild ball-busting said purely in jest.That's why I prefaced my comment with admitting to my own smart-assery and finished with a trio of cute li'l emoticons.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 12, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Believe me,getting under your skin was not my intention whatsoever.It was just a little mild ball-busting said purely in jest.That's why I prefaced my comment with admitting to my own smart-assery and finished with a trio of cute li'l emoticons.



It's all good. But i mean, isn't that what smart-assery is for? I genuinely live my life to fuck with people. lol. I understand. I got no ill-will against ya. lol It was a explanation/smart-ass retort on my part sort of playing back.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 12, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> It's all good. But i mean, isn't that what smart-assery is for?.


Why yes it is.


BLK360 said:


> I genuinely live my life to fuck with people. lol. I understand..


I like the way you think.


BLK360 said:


> I got no ill-will against ya.


Whew,I'm glad.I have been on this planet long enough to know not to piss off the person preparing your food.It can make for a long night hugging the john.


BLK360 said:


> lol It was a explanation/smart-ass retort on my part sort of playing back.


Well played,well played.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 13, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> A little off topic please forgive me..but...
> 
> This comment reminded me of my mother
> 
> My mother was an amazing home cook and baker and would always explain the reason why people loved her pie crust and sugar cookies in particular was because she had the right temperature hands..... I haven't heard that in awhile..



It's a true thing, with warm hands a shortcrust pastry can become a little heavy and a touch greasy when you're working it, you can try to counteract this by running your hands under a cold tap but I found it didn't last that long. It's probably the one area of my life wher having hot hands was not an advantage.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> That shit's for housewives, not professionals. Just because professionals are on there doesn't mean they're actually teaching anything worth a damn.
> 
> Almost forgot people who ask me for recipes. I'm a professional, not a damn mother of three, I work by technique and ratios, not recipes.



lol

The thing is...the best kind of those professional chefs are not going to sneer like you, a 20 year old, just did. Ooops, was that a lil sneer of my own?  Most professional chefs who don't flounce, want to bring the spark of wanting to cook...to everybody. So, while FN is not TFCI, there is teaching being done. And you might be surprised how many of those " housewives " might run circles around you in the kitchen.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 14, 2011)

mossystate said:


> lol
> 
> The thing is...the best kind of those professional chefs are not going to sneer like you, a 20 year old, just did. Ooops, was that a lil sneer of my own?  Most professional chefs who don't flounce, want to bring the spark of wanting to cook...to everybody. So, while FN is not TFCI, there is teaching being done. And you might be surprised how many of those " housewives " might run circles around you in the kitchen.



Funny, because I happen to know a shite ton of professional chefs who all say exactly that, it's for housewives, and yes, most do sneer like I did. Largely when you see the piss poor shit on TV it feels quite a lot like an insult. But please, tell me more about the world I live in that you probably have little actual knowledge of. And yes, I'm irritated, but as the thread says, pet peeves. While I may be young, and I know youth has it's follies, so does old age and it's unwillingness to recognize they can perhaps be wrong. Maybe I am wrong, maybe there's oodles of real chef's out there who sit around the TV watching Food network giggling like school children instead of being in the kitchen experimenting and learning. Goodness, I feel the need to go turn it on right now and listen to Bobby flay teach me how to grill my steaks, eeek!

Edit: I gave it some thought, If perhaps you are a professional, you're in the minority of people who care about food network.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2011)

People with chips on their shoulders even bigger than their impressively large bodies. Although an accomplishment to be sure, it's tiresome. Big.fat.peeve.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 14, 2011)

my pet peeves is work related with customers and from general pc tech jobs in the past. WARNING may piss off some of the thin skinned.

1.since i work at a computer store that sells whole computers and parts for building your own im tired of idiots and dumbasses trying to do things that dont work and when i tell them it doesnt work they try to tell me im wrong. especially if your a idiot buying a intel board for a AMD processor.

2. if you dont know how to build a computer why are you tryiung to build one with zero knowledge and are not open to learning how to do it right?

3. you are a absolute idiot if you spend a ton of loot on a GFX card(s) but you cheapen out on the powersupply that has to run it which i arguably the most IMPORTANT part of a computer.

4. to the elderly computer users. your CDrom/ DVDrom drive is NOT A CUP HOLDER. stop doing that.

5. stop getting norton antivirus. you buy it and still get a virus but you keep buying the software hoping its doing its job. start buying nod32.

6. please stop telling me your mac is moe powerful than a pc considering it uses the exact same parts as a pc but you spent at least 2x the price. the only thing decent is the OS the hardware is overpriced. just learn to build a hackintosh and have the best of both worlds.

7. if you are a pc gamer why are you trying to buy a mac for gaming? apple doesnt even advertise a gaming mac.

8.if you want me to help you find some ram for your laptop can you at least know what model number and brand it is before asking me to get you any ram. if i dont know what you have how can i know what ram you need?

9. IMO if you are a person thats between the ages of 17 and 30 and are born and raised in the U.S. and and know the ins and outs of a smart phone down to the hardware and software but dont know anything about a computer including how to use one than the system as failed you.

10. HTF are you not going to know what version of windows is on your system?

11. to the computer illiterate i dont care what the salesman told you 10 years ago that your system would last 10 years. he meant that it would still work doesnt mean every thing would be compatible with it. stop asking for a windows 7 upgrade disk for windows 98 or me.

12. it one thing if you dont want to follow my tech advise but its another to blame me for when the choice you made when i told you not to. 



ill post my general peeves later.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 14, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> 10. HTF are you not going to know what version of windows is on your system?



Part of my job is software support, so I feel your pain  My peeve is folks that don't know what browser they are using.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 14, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Part of my job is software support, so I feel your pain  My peeve is folks that don't know what browser they are using.



ive got a few more

13. why do you second guess my computer knowledge. you dont second guess my white coworkers but you second guess me or the other black coworkers at the store. or in one case ask to see a white tech/associate.

14. Why would a guy thats intoxicated come into a computer store asking for help but is so drunk he cant even say what the problem is to where we can understand him/her.

15. why do all the foreign customers that dont have a good grasp (if any at all) of english expect any associate to speak and understand their language. even worse that using computer terms that are also in (x) language and get mad that we cant understand you. had one guy tell me i should learn his language (which was mandarin chinese). 

16. stop asking me how to pirate stuff. thats not my job.

17. if you are in a rush and you want parts for a complete system build and you dont even have a list of what you want. than your going to have to wait. maybe you should have came on a day you were free.

18. although i dont mind helping out with a few tech questions but my job is to sell. if you wanna ask a me a ton of questions im sending you to tech support.

19. why would you buy something thats expensive as hell but dont get the replacement plan for it? at least with my store we will give you either your money back or a a quick exchange. dont get mad at us when the manufacture wont cover certain damage or if shipping said product was more costly than the plan and you get a "refurbished" replacement instead from the manufacturer.

20. i under stand you want X processor and x mother board but why would you still want what you originally chosen when we have we have a deal where you can get a better processor and board combo and both products are cheaper together and better quality and performance wise than what you wanted?

21. i understand product loyalty but not store loyalty to the extent that you will buy the same product some where else but they have a much higher price for it and you know it but choose to get it from there any ways. i (want to) ask you why are you here?
example guy wants a 2500k processor, where i work has it for $179 and newegg has it for well over $260 and has a shipping charge and he tells me that he likes newegg better so he will get it from there even after i told him the price we had it at. seriously why was he at the store.

22.you should not treat us techs or sales associates like crap we dont have to sell you the right thing. we could sell you a power supply that catches fire or something that will kill your data.

23. (similar to 21) i dont care that you like bestbuy better than us. why are you here? geeksquad always shops here.

24. i understand you dont like how the store or how it pays the sales staff ( commission based) but if a associate helps you out let him put his/her sticker on the product so he can get his credit. (note: one guy tried to compare it to tipping so he didnt want to allow who was helping him to get the credit although he knew what he wanted we had to find it)

25. i know that most people dont like stinky breath but why would you complain about my breath is minty and you are alergic to mint? its not like i knew you had this problem. (from a customer a coworker had to deal with)

26. i hate hearing from some customers say "you speak very well for a black guy" or "for a black guy you sound whiter than me" or "never met a black guy that know about computers" seriously WTF!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Funny, because I happen to know a shite ton of professional chefs who all say exactly that, it's for housewives, and yes, most do sneer like I did. Largely when you see the piss poor shit on TV it feels quite a lot like an insult. But please, tell me more about the world I live in that you probably have little actual knowledge of. And yes, I'm irritated, but as the thread says, pet peeves. While I may be young, and I know youth has it's follies, so does old age and it's unwillingness to recognize they can perhaps be wrong. Maybe I am wrong, maybe there's oodles of real chef's out there who sit around the TV watching Food network giggling like school children instead of being in the kitchen experimenting and learning. Goodness, I feel the need to go turn it on right now and listen to Bobby flay teach me how to grill my steaks, eeek!
> 
> Edit: I gave it some thought, If perhaps you are a professional, you're in the minority of people who care about food network.



Oh my goodness. I never said that professional chefs sit around giggling over what's on FN, hoping to pick up some dazzling tips and tricks. I said they would see the positive in people who are not chefs getting turned on by wanting to explore food in ways that perhaps they never have. When Flay grills a steak, he is not trying to teach professional chefs. That is understood. Oh my goodness.


----------



## Melian (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's a particularly relevant pet peeve: 

skanks.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 15, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Oh my goodness. I never said that professional chefs sit around giggling over what's on FN, hoping to pick up some dazzling tips and tricks. I said they would see the positive in people who are not chefs getting turned on by wanting to explore food in ways that perhaps they never have. When Flay grills a steak, he is not trying to teach professional chefs. That is understood. Oh my goodness.



If you were talking about housewives in the first place, why the hell did you even start in on me? I said FN is for housewives, not in the most delicate of ways, but that's what was said.I think I get you now. Sudden change from a personal attack to defensive victim. It's cool, you want to stir up shit because you're bored. That's fine, go get bent lady.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 15, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> my pet peeves is work related with customers and from general pc tech jobs in the past. WARNING may piss off some of the thin skinned.



I'm a rookie to anything PC-related but I've had the following happen when I worked at a helpdesk/customer-support/problem-solving shite thang.


1: Just because I am female does not mean I'm incompetent and incapable of solving your problem
2: Especially if you claim to be a man 20 years in the IT business and ask me 'What?" if I say "Your DHCP is not giving out the IPs properly and you have a DNS problem as well." (Note, I said this for shits and giggles to test him)
3: And then proceed to hammer on I put you through to someone else because I don't know my shit.

Let's just say that I told him that , "If he knew it so well, he might consider solving the problem himself or call back when he had suppressed his sexist urges because 6/10 persons on the floor were WOMEN."


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> If you were talking about housewives in the first place, why the hell did you even start in on me? I said FN is for housewives, not in the most delicate of ways, but that's what was said.I think I get you now. Sudden change from a personal attack to defensive victim. It's cool, you want to stir up shit because you're bored. That's fine, go get bent lady.



Oh, I don't think you got the connection I was making, and the defensive victim comment makes no sense, but it's OK!! Now, what should we both cook for dinner?


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2011)

Melian said:


> Here's a particularly relevant pet peeve:
> 
> skanks.



you know what you need in your life to balance out your skank surplus? some man-skanks! i'm all for it and im sure hozay and paquito would volunteer their services


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 15, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you know what you need in your life to balance out your skank surplus? some man-skanks! i'm all for it and im sure hozay and paquito would volunteer their services



Man-skanks fo LYFE!!!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2011)

I was born this way, baby.
*stripteases*


----------



## Broadside (Aug 15, 2011)

Smanks? Man Skanks?


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Smanks? Man Skanks?



how dare you objectify us with tawdry nicknames! i will accept man-skank or dickerdoodle, nothing else!


----------



## Goreki (Aug 15, 2011)

People who are rude, and when called out - politely - go off at the person who called them out for being rude.

Shitty sales assistants who fail to greet me when I walk into a store and make eye contact. I'm a shop girl, I know how it works, smiling at a customer is not that difficult

People who claim to be "nice" but are really manipulative/spineless. That's not actually nice.

People who know that someone they either work with or care about hates something, but does it anyway. What respect?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2011)

Tailgaters who high-beam me when I have trucks in front of and next to me and am trapped.

People at a buffet (I hate buffets so I don't want to be there anyway) who exaggeratedly say EXCUSE ME and roll their eyes because they can't wait their turn although there are people in front of me and the line isn't moving. I take care of it but I just don't need that crap.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 15, 2011)

New pet peeve, people who have those new halogen bulbs, in the dark that's like being blinded by the sun out of nowhere. I can't see shit, especially when they drive behind me, also hurts my eyes badly.

Edit: Forgot to mention this only applies to on the road situations.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have any pet peeves.

My peeves have reverted to a feral existence.

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> I don't have any pet peeves.
> 
> My peeves have reverted to a feral existence.
> 
> -Rusty


It really is all our fault because we domesticate them. So true.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 16, 2011)

mossystate said:


> lol
> 
> The thing is...the best kind of those professional chefs are not going to sneer like you, a 20 year old, just did. Ooops, was that a lil sneer of my own?  Most professional chefs who don't flounce, want to bring the spark of wanting to cook...to everybody. So, while FN is not TFCI, there is teaching being done. And you might be surprised how many of those " housewives " might run circles around you in the kitchen.



Housewives are not the only audience that Food Network shows and other cooking shows have. Culinary schools have noticed a significant increase in enrollment over the last few years. It seems that the popularity of shows such as Iron Chef, Everyday Italian and Boy Meets Grill has inspired a lot of people to sharpen their knives and learn about the culinary arts. Culinary schools and their students owe a lot to the Food Network.

Cooking shows have motivated a lot of people (housewives included) to try new restaurants and after speaking with several well known chefs, they seem to agree that this is nothing to sneer at. Housewives are a extremely important and influential consumer force. (A good portion of advertising is aimed at them)


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Tailgaters who high-beam me when I have trucks in front of and next to me and am trapped.
> 
> People at a buffet (I hate buffets so I don't want to be there anyway) who exaggeratedly say EXCUSE ME and roll their eyes because they can't wait their turn although there are people in front of me and the line isn't moving. I take care of it but I just don't need that crap.



I solve that pretty simple: Hit the brakes briefly but well enough to startle them and yet not endangering yourself. 

It's the scare that keeps them off for a few. Works with me all the time and don't worry about them following you, you just follow them and chew their ass out by saying, "If I was a fucking 6'5 tall tattoed, bald skinhead, would you then have followed me and given me this shit attitude?"

Silences them.


So, traffic wise pet peeve:

NOTHING annoys me more than irresponsible drivers who don't use the handsfree option and don't fucking realize that passing me by at a high speed is dangerous at most the roads I go. I seriously hope they crash some day.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm peeved that our pet cat wanted us to get up and play at about 4:45 this morning....and every 15 minutes after that. She doesn't do this often, but I guess yesterday was too quiet and warm so she slept the day away, and thought we were wasting the early morning coolness by sleeping :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I solve that pretty simple: Hit the brakes briefly but well enough to startle them and yet not endangering yourself.
> 
> It's the scare that keeps them off for a few. Works with me all the time and don't worry about them following you, you just follow them and chew their ass out by saying, "If I was a fucking 6'5 tall tattoed, bald skinhead, would you then have followed me and given me this shit attitude?"
> 
> Silences them.



I'm talking about people driving so close that if I tap the brakes they WILL hit me. And it's against the law in my state (and surrounding states) to hit the brakes when someone is tailgating. You would be pulled over before they would because it's considered reckless driving. (I know, I know...don't get me started) HAVE I ever tapped the brakes? Of course but being surrounded by trucks that are hauling a lot of weight and can't stop on a dime and pulling that maneuver is suicidal. My life is worth more than momentary anger, indignation and the need to be right. It's just a peeve.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm talking about people driving so close that if I tap the brakes they WILL hit me. And it's against the law in my state (and surrounding states) to hit the brakes when someone is tailgating. You would be pulled over before they would because it's considered reckless driving. (I know, I know...don't get me started) HAVE I ever tapped the brakes? Of course but being surrounded by trucks that are hauling a lot of weight and can't stop on a dime and pulling that maneuver is suicidal. My life is worth more than momentary anger, indignation and the need to be right. It's just a peeve.



Well, it's give and take on the tailgating thing. Where I'm at, you're pretty much at fault if you rear end anyone, so insurance fraud is easier to commit. But hey...less tailgaters, because I can just hit those breaks if I want. lol


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm talking about people driving so close that if I tap the brakes they WILL hit me. And it's against the law in my state (and surrounding states) to hit the brakes when someone is tailgating. You would be pulled over before they would because it's considered reckless driving. (I know, I know...don't get me started) HAVE I ever tapped the brakes? Of course but being surrounded by trucks that are hauling a lot of weight and can't stop on a dime and pulling that maneuver is suicidal. My life is worth more than momentary anger, indignation and the need to be right. It's just a peeve.




Ah, here it is possibly illegal but yeah, in that situation then yeah, not much you can do but try and signal for them to calm the fuck down.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm talking about people driving so close that if I tap the brakes they WILL hit me. And it's against the law in my state (and surrounding states) to hit the brakes when someone is tailgating. You would be pulled over before they would because it's considered reckless driving. (I know, I know...don't get me started) HAVE I ever tapped the brakes? Of course but being surrounded by trucks that are hauling a lot of weight and can't stop on a dime and pulling that maneuver is suicidal. My life is worth more than momentary anger, indignation and the need to be right. It's just a peeve.



I slow down, yea, people don't really understand I'm sure, and I don't break to slow down I just let the car slow down all by itself. It's legal to go 10 miles under the speed limit here, so I'll do that if they don't back off before then. I'm too afraid to get hit by tapping the breaks cause people in Maryland are effin scary drivers.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got one.

I hate when a new woman shows up on the boards and all the men throw themselves at her.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've got one.
> 
> I hate when a new woman shows up on the boards and all the men throw themselves at her.



But you're so pretty o.o


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> But you're so pretty o.o



Hahaha, well thanks, but it's not just you. I'm sure you're super nice, and I love using dutch cocoa for baking because the process used for it makes it taste so amazing. 

This is directed at us men. It's GOTIS all the time, every time there's a woman. 

(GirlOnTheInternetSyndrome)


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, well thanks, but it's not just you. I'm sure you're super nice, and I love using dutch cocoa for baking because the process used for it makes it taste so amazing.
> 
> This is directed at us men. It's GOTIS all the time, every time there's a woman.
> 
> (GirlOnTheInternetSyndrome)



I haven't really gotten the impression guys have been throwing themselves at me, but maybe I'm really clueless o.o

Don't let it get to you too much, you're not ehh -snaps fingers for the word- You're one guy, and you're not all guys, just like all of those guys aren't all guys but their own guy as well.

Fuck me for not making any sense. And that 'fuck me' was a figurative way of speech.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay, you're going to kill the internet!


----------



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've got one.
> 
> I hate when a new woman shows up on the boards and all the men throw themselves at her.



In my defense I throw myself at people who have been around for ages as well. I should also mention my manwhore card is still valid, I'm legal yo.

Aboot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2011)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I haven't really gotten the impression guys have been throwing themselves at me, but maybe I'm really clueless o.o
> 
> Don't let it get to you too much, you're not ehh -snaps fingers for the word- You're one guy, and you're not all guys, just like all of those guys aren't all guys but their own guy as well.
> 
> Fuck me for not making any sense. And that 'fuck me' was a figurative way of speech.


You never say dirty/sexually provocative things to me. :-(


MrBob said:


> Hozay, you're going to kill the internet!


Heh, I promise that's not my intention. I don't think you guys have been here long enough to see the cycle. Wait until another broad shows up and EVERYONE IS about that girl for a couple weeks. And then it'll happen again. Just keep your eyes peeled. 


djudex said:


> In my defense I throw myself at people who have been around for ages as well. I should also mention my manwhore card is still valid, I'm legal yo.
> 
> Aboot.


I have to do nothing but agree with you. I also throw myself at everyone's tits, not just new people. Give me your manwhore card so I can stamp it again. 4 more whorings and you get a free MELIAN!!!


----------



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 4 more whorings and you get a free MELIAN!!!



Mmmmm free Melian...:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait....free Melians? Is that offer open only to manwhores?

Do we get a free Paco if we get enough stamps in our bimbocards?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

I've only been here a month so assume my manwhorecard is in the post. And ladies, if I've hit on you at all in my brief time here, I was being totally sincere and take it as a compliment.


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2011)

I think new people--who manage to hit the right tone at least--get extra attention no matter the gender, for two reasons:
- they have a lot of things to say and show that they haven't shared here before, so they are often posting a lot, and
- it is new to the rest of us too, so we are more apt to respond.

I mean, how much response would a new, (trade mark pending) Hozay 'thumbs-up' pic get now? Some fond comments, but it wouldn't generate a couple of pages of discussion and bring out a bunch of further thumbs-up pics.

Besides, we need new people to keep things fresh, so it makes sense to give them extra attention and try to lure them in with the love-bombing (just don't let them read that part, OK? ;-)


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 18, 2011)

Tad said:


> love-bombing




That's the word of the day. Hands down.

"Hey baby, I wanna love-bomb you tonight."

That should give everyone at least some of a small smile.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

Tad said:


> I think new people--who manage to hit the right tone at least--get extra attention no matter the gender, for two reasons:
> - they have a lot of things to say and show that they haven't shared here before, so they are often posting a lot, and
> - it is new to the rest of us too, so we are more apt to respond.
> 
> ...



Tad, you always have amazingly insightful things to say. I miss your warnings of Hyde park. I fondly remember you advising me as a newbie to stay away from there.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> That's the word of the day. Hands down.
> 
> "Hey baby, I wanna love-bomb you tonight."
> 
> That should give everyone at least some of a small smile.



It reminds me of Borat :-


'I want make huge love-explosion on your stomach!'


----------



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

djudex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE


Grandad!


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Peet Peves


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 1, 2011)

I just realized I have a huge pet peeve. It's easily got to be the gross overuse of the word Amazing.

When did every single thing become amazing? That is an amazing book, or an amazing movie, or so an so's kid is amazing. Are we so easily amazed by everything? The word has lost it's power due to the over use.

Look, it was a good movie, well written and acted. The director did an excellent job, but they did not "amaze" anyone. That author did great research and has a clever imagination, but the fact that he could string words together and I could draw a picture from them, not really "amazing" as much as he did a great job at his craft. If your kid could walk up to a blackboard and solve Einstein's theory of relativity or prove cold fusion or zero point energy I'd be fucking amazed by that. The fact that he can play an instrument and sing well impresses the hell out of me but I must admit, I'm not "amazed" by it.

Anyway, end of rant. I feel better, the language policeman in me has been satisfied. If you agree, then I guess this was an amazing post.:doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 1, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I just realized I have a huge pet peeve. It's easily got to be the gross overuse of the word Amazing.
> 
> When did every single thing become amazing? That is an amazing book, or an amazing movie, or so an so's kid is amazing. Are we so easily amazed by everything? The word has lost it's power due to the over use.
> 
> ...



right?! or how about awesome? really? that salad was awesome? your lunch was so sublimely delicious that it inspired an overwhelming feeling of reverence? really? a salad? ... now maybe if it was a taco salad...


----------



## PandaGeek (Oct 1, 2011)

One of my pet peeves is when there is a space between the wall and the bed and someone just has stuff dumped onto the floor there since they think no one will see it. I find that to just be disgusting. My ex slept on the side next to the wall and there was about a foot of space since there was a small night table. There were clothes, empty chip bags, plates... it was nasty. When I tried discussing it with her she told me to just not look.


----------



## misskaribabyy (Oct 5, 2011)

biggest pet peeves is when people snap their gum....cant stand it!!!


----------

